

Native DRM support in Internet Explorer 11 - bpierre
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2013/09/05/online-professional-quality-video-premium-media-experiences-without-plug-ins-in-internet-explorer-11.aspx

======
devx
One day, the people favoring this "HTML5 DRM" just so they can watch Netflix
without a plugin, will regret whey supported it, and made it happen.

------
chris_wot
Why use IE when you can pirate?

